# ban on lead fishing tackle



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Thought this might be interesting to the fishing forum. I hope it is not old news, it didn't show up on a search.
[urlhttp://keepamericafishing.salsalabs.com/o/6394/p/dia/action/public/?action_KEY=4058[/url]

Edit by K2. Try this link

http://keepamericafishing.salsalabs.com ... n_KEY=4058


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

I've heard mention of this before...if you note on all or like 99999999.999999% of packaging info in fine print on the back, the only state where tackle is labeled as potentially causing Cancer is in Cali-forn-I-aye.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks K2


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

> Humans have been mining and using this heavy metal for thousands of years, poisoning themselves in the process. Although lead poisoning is one of the oldest known work and environmental hazards, the modern understanding of the small amount of lead necessary to cause harm did not come about until the latter half of the 20th century. No safe threshold for lead exposure has been discovered-that is, *there is no known amount of lead that is too small to cause the body harm*.


 _(O)_ _(O)_ _(O)_


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Not a new topic to be posted, but still poignant. 

It is obvious that lead is bad, but until someone produces solid proof that it is causing damage to the ecosystems that it has been used in, I think that it will be business as usual until that time.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Bax* said:


> It is obvious that lead is bad, but until someone produces solid proof that it is causing damage to the ecosystems that it has been used in, I think that it will be business as usual until that time.


 _(O)_ _(O)_ Huh???

Although lead poisoning is one of the oldest known work and environmental hazards, the modern understanding of the small amount of lead necessary to cause harm did not come about until the latter half of the 20th century. *No safe threshold for lead exposure has been discovered*-that is, there is no known amount of lead that is too small to cause the body harm.

I'm not necessarily jumping on the ban lead band wagon, but... If there are viable alternatives there is no reason to continue to use lead. Any lead is bad. Whether it's in fish, waterfowl, carrion, or whatever. It's been proven to be bad in every instance of use. And there are usually alternatives. Steel shot. Bismuth shot. Tungsten sinkers. Zinc sinkers. Steel sinkers. if there aren't viable alternatives, then let's use lead with the utmost caution.. Lead-acid batteries seem to be the only real option for now in many uses. But wherever we can find another substance that will accomplish what we need, we should be willing to make some changes.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

By my statement I mean: Everyone knows its bad for the environment but no one is gonna ban it until someone can conclusively show how much damage it is causing to the environment. I am not pro or anti lead but I dont think much will change until someone really pumps out evidence for or against lead


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

The evidence is there. There's no lead in gasoline anymore. There's a ban on lead shot for migratory waterfowl. There's no lead in paint anymore, unless you get it from another country. There are several states that have bans on certain sizes of lead sinkers, or a complete ban. They use to use sinker releases and 4 ounce sinkers to fish for salmon in lots of places. California restricts that. It's gonna happen. If... there is a viable replacement for lead in the product. Like I said, I don't see a replacement for batteries in the near future. Lead in fishing tackle can be replaced.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I will not be surprised to see a ban on lead some day.
I know that lead is used in a lot of fishing tackle. 
It will be interesting to see what happens to spinners and jig heads when lead is banned.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Fishrmn said:


> The evidence is there. There's no lead in gasoline anymore. There's a ban on lead shot for migratory waterfowl. There's no lead in paint anymore, unless you get it from another country. There are several states that have bans on certain sizes of lead sinkers, or a complete ban. They use to use sinker releases and 4 ounce sinkers to fish for salmon in lots of places. California restricts that. It's gonna happen. If... there is a viable replacement for lead in the product. Like I said, I don't see a replacement for batteries in the near future. Lead in fishing tackle can be replaced.


Yep, lead is a bad deal. I am a good example, a poster-child for lead poisoning. I put lead split shot on fishing line with my teeth for 40 years, and just look at me! 

Check out the OSHA rules for lead-based paint sometime. Lead abatement on rebuild jobs and turnarounds I work on is just as thorough as asbestos abatement is.

How long ago was it when they banned lead toothpaste tubes? lead water pipes? lead-based solder for plumbing?

The tackle industry is using tungsten to replace lead, but man it's pricey.

Lead will be banned someday. Somehow we will survive.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

When they ban lead shot for upland game then I guess I will be a criminal


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I can see it now, people are going to start hording lead. You won't be able to find a lead sinker in the store for the next 10 years they'll fly off of the racks after they are put on. 

That reminds me I need to go out and buy some more just in case.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Critter said:


> I can see it now, people are going to start hording lead. You won't be able to find a lead sinker in the store for the next 10 years they'll fly off of the racks after they are put on.
> 
> That reminds me I need to go out and buy some more just in case.


Does this remind you of the post presidential election? I cant believe how hard it was to find ammo / reloading supplies and any assault style rifle went up in price.

:V|:


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

It's only a matter of time.

You couldn't buy lead split shot in NY when I lived there 5 years ago. Aluminum is bright and not very heavy, but it was probably the cheapest alternative.


----------

